# Samsung T301G cellphone



## Boothbay

It would be nice if someone here has this cellphone as I have. I got it from Tracfone and its a cutey...BUT, and there is that "But" again, support is awful when needed. With the recent DST change last weekend, it is so difficult to set the time ahead an hour or just to change the time, period. Their manual doesn't even mention it. Live support with their bad English and headphone set to boot, being indistinguishable.. I cannot believe something as simple as changing date and time on a cellphone should be this difficult. I did find a forum where others have asked the same problem, and the setup given is a joke. ..so like I said, I hope someone here has had the same problem and corrected it, to let me know..it would be appreciated. 
Just for the record i will show here the instruction that was given:
To change the time on your sgh-t301 device, please check the steps below:
-go to menu
-go to settings
-go to set time and display
-change time *( there is no option to do this once i get this far )*
-save
Or you can also try this one.
World Time allows you to view the time of day or night in over 30 different cities around the world, within all 24 time zones, and is very useful when traveling. When using the World Time feature it is not only possible to set your local time zone but the visiting time zone as well. You can also enable or disable DST (Day Light Savings Time), if needed.
To set the home and visiting time zones follow the steps below:
While in standby mode, press the left soft key for Menu
Select Tools (8)
Select World Time (9)
Set the home time zone (Blue number 1), using the navigation keys *( here you see a scrolling of various cities moving so fast one has no chance to pick one's city )*
Press the left soft key for Set DST, if applicable
Press the down navigation key then set the visiting time zone (Red number 2), using the navigation keys
Press the left soft key for Set DST, if applicable *( same here )*
Press the right soft key for Back to save the World Time settings
Note: Changes may not take effect until the handset is power cycled (turned off then turned on again)
*( I did this too and thinking that with luck i did it right and waited and nothing has changed )*


----------



## DoubleHelix

You don't manually set the time on a cell phone. They set themselves. If yours didn't change, verify you have the right location / time zone selected. If you do, then Tracfone has a problem.


----------



## Boothbay

Those instructions I included came from Samsung forum about their T301G phone...so to me that is manually...but i get your point..


----------



## DoubleHelix

If you got those instructions from Samsung, they aren't necessarily going to apply to your phone. Tracfones are heavily modified by Tracfone and will not have the same menus and functions as a "stock" phone.


----------



## Boothbay

Well, I finally got it to work and you won't believe how, whoever is interested. I called Tracfone again and this time ( its like playing Russian Roulette ) I got a knowledgeable party. Forget the instructions, such as i included in my OP...it will never work. The girl told me to remove the battery and then reinstall it..maybe 10 seconds...turn it on, and Voila...my time was changed to the DST. Why the hell it works this way is beyond me. So now i have to remember come Nov , when clock changes again...to do the same thing..You would at least think that they would mention this in their forums.


----------



## DoubleHelix

Those aren't instructions. That's troubleshooting. Cell phones set the time automatically. The problem is either with the Tracfone service or your phone.


----------



## Boothbay

DoubleHelix said:


> Those aren't instructions. That's troubleshooting. Cell phones set the time automatically. The problem is either with the Tracfone service or your phone.


Whatever, its a small price to play by just taking out the battery and replacing...the rest of the features work just fine.


----------

